# Tasers



## tannerthehammer (3 May 2006)

Do MP's carry tasers?


----------



## Inspir (3 May 2006)

God I hope not! If they do that means you get tasered at CFMPA


----------



## cpl_spitz (3 May 2006)

LOL, no we dont carry tasers.  You could get the Civi course through the OPP as an MP, but we dont carry them.  And although we dont get tasered @ CFMPA you do get pepper sprayed... ofcourse only if you agree to it.


----------



## J.J (3 May 2006)

if you had a choice...always choose to get tasered, not sprayed. The shock only hurts for a second or two....O.C. is a gift that stays around for awhile


----------



## tannerthehammer (3 May 2006)

Call me crazy but I actually want to get tasered  ;D  I've been hosed before and it stung a bit


----------



## Inspir (4 May 2006)

Had friends finish their CJ Diploma and go through police recruiting process. They tell me that IF your going to get tassered, make sure you go to the washroom before (even if you think you don't have to go) or you might risk crapping and pissing yourself. 

Nothing like losing your bodily functions in front of your classmates.

 :rofl:


----------

